# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Two Against One, Chinese vs Scottish Broadsword etc

## Chris Thompson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWX4w-M220U
Two against one with Highland broadswords.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jQrwMeX9mc
Chris Thompson uses a Chinese broadsword to explain entering tactics in swordplay to Elmo Mackay. The methods used are of Scottish origin, but the explanation is intended to help Elmo with his Chinese broadsword practice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27FBqWz7p4Q
Martial exchange: Scottish broadsword vs Chinese broadsword.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eHafS3MQI8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1joBecYc4rs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgy6ltoCK4A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qxUrTdO1R8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KEPCWiF8qY
Recent Broadsword League fights.

----------


## Javan M.

One of the exercises I've done with my students to train for fighting multiple opponents is just to practice it with no actual attacks or defenses. In other words, have two people chase you around with swords, and practice making sure that only one opponent at a time is in distance. If both are in distance, you lose the game. the goal is to keep one in range for as long as possible. Then after that we did some experimenting with the same exercise with different weapons such as dirks, or even unarmed.

----------


## Chris Thompson

That's not a bad idea. The drill shown in this video has to be done with great care, because the attacks can come from any direction and tend to be "big," so it's a bit dangerous. I took one hit behind the mask, which is the biggest thing to watch out for.

----------


## Javan M.

I'll have to try this with rattan singlesticks then. There's a very low chance of injury with a sword simulator that light, except on the thrust.

----------


## Chris Thompson

By all means try it, but I'd still advise back-of-head protection (which I wasn't wearing!). A singlestick in the right spot can knock you out.

----------


## James Mungall

It looks like the new couple I invited won't make it to class tonight, leaving us at 3 combatants.  We might try the 3 on 1 to close the night for fun.  It really looks like a fun drill... the danger and retreat I think might make it a bit more breathless.

----------


## Chris Thompson

Breathless is right- it's exhausting!

----------


## James Mungall

> Breathless is right- it's exhausting!


I managed to get myself backed into a corner and kick myself off of a wall, and managed to hit one of my assailants in the process... and didn't get it on film though.  I used to do that sort of thing when I played horse, but I think I've watched films like The Musketeer once too many times.   :Smilie:

----------

